# International 574 clutch



## mikeinpa (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys,back to ask more advice.i have a 574 gas with bucket loader.it has shift levers on the left,one for high and low,and reverse(really handy for a loader tractor). And the other one is gear selection 1-4.it doesnt have a ta. Anyway i was useing it today to scoop out some excess manure out of an outdoor pen and when i went to throw her back in forward,all i got was a grind.tryed again and same thing.tryed reverse with the same result.then i noticed my clutch pedal wasnt coming back home when i take my foot off it. Found the return spring had boken off where it hooks to the tab on the block.figured good....easy fix,however,when i held it up with my foot,it didnt seem to have any resistance and just fell back down to the deck also with no resistance.the linkage moves a rod or pin on the housing,but this has no resistance at all,engaged or disengaged.not familiar with these clutches but i would imagine it moves a shift fork or something to take pressure off and disengage clutch. So my question is...could this just be something small like a fork or bearing? And if so..the most important question,will i have to split the tractoror or is there access to this area?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I know nothing about that model of tractor at all. With that said you might look for an access hole to get a peek inside. Many tractors have a plate bolted on the bottom of the bell housing, some Deeres have a round hole with a push in cap on the side. I worked on a Deere that had a multifinger backing plate and some of the fingers had broke off jamming up the rest of them. Basically, regardless of paint color, the fault lies inside or outside the bell housing. It sounds like you have looked over the outside and there isn't much inside that can be worked on without the tractor being split.


----------



## mikeinpa (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks wethay,looks like its gonna be what i kinda figured all along.hate to have to split it but even if i can get to it,i think id have to slide the problem parts off the shaft anyway thus requiring opening it up.im going to at least try and see what i can first,but i think in the end it will be time to dig out some jacks and blocks of wood.


----------

